# Never hurts to have more recipes



## theBoatPeople (Jun 19, 2012)

Looks great. Need an address for the doggy bag? 
Not sure if you are familiar with Aroy-D brand Panang curry paste, but this is a great starter (along with the coconut milk and some palm sugar) for the Thai soup. Asian groceries sell it, and some of the Cost Plus stores do as well. It should be under a buck per packet - Aroy-D Panang Curry Paste | World Market


----------

